# radweg von fischbach nach eppstein



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

hallo zusammen !
sicher sind schon einigen von euch die rosa angesprühten holzpflöcke am trailangang des schönen trails, der parallel zur bundesstraße nach eppstein führt.
jeder bauherr weiss im grunde, was solche pflöcke bedeuten ...
ich dachte an so manches, nicht aber an einen radweg nach eppstein ...

der radweg ist ja generell begrüßenswert, aber hoffentlich bleibt der schöne trail erhalten  
im höchster kreisblatt steht heute ein artikel drin, in dem nämlich von felsabtragung die rede ist  
http://www.rhein-main.net/sixcms/list.php?page=fnp2_news_article&id=3935136


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> der radweg ist ja generell begrüßenswert, aber hoffentlich bleibt der schöne trail erhalten



Wär' zwar wirkich schade um den Trail, aber der Radweg ist definitiv "lebensnotwendiger"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni (22. August 2007)

Schade drum, aber noch iss er ja da.

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Lucafabian (22. August 2007)

Den sind wir doch gestern gefahren 
Wär wirklich schade drum...


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

wo kann ich denn in zukunft dem arachne gedenken  
bleibt nur noch der hubbel, aber das kenn ich ja nur aus dem video, habs nicht live erlebt  

na ja, warten wir mal ab, wie die tatsächliche wegführung aussehen wird. geht ja schon im september los ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Den sind wir doch gestern gefahren
> Wär wirklich schade drum...



Yepp - aber die B455 zwischen Fischbach und Eppstein ist dermassen stark befahren und so kurvig, dass ein Radweg dort wirklich längst überfälllig ist und ihr habt ja auch gesehen, wie wenig Platz dort im Teil tlw. zwischen Strasse und Wald/Berg ist.

Ich gehe daher fest davon aus, dass der Trail dran glauben wird...


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2007)

bin in dem trail schon öfter familien mit ungeeignetem material begegnet. an den "schlüsselstellen" haben sie mir meist schiebender weise den weg versperrt ...
der trail wird halt gerne genommen, da es (noch) keinen radweg gab und man sich die steile auffahrt bis zum nächst höher gelegenen einfach forstweg ersparen kann.
die zusätzlichen höhenmeter zu den forstwegen erspar ich mir auch meistens und nehme lieber den reizvolleren trail unten ...

aber selbst nach sehr anstrengenden touren bzw. rennen in eppstein hätte ich mir schon manchmal eine noch einfachere rückwegvariante im tal gewünscht, ohne die enge straße fahren zu müssen ...

beide varianten (schöner trail und radweg ganz unten) funktionieren wohl nicht bzw. nur teilweise ...

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der anderen talseite am rossert aus ? hätte man nicht dort den radweg bauen können


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - aber die B455 zwischen Fischbach und Eppstein ist dermassen stark befahren und so kurvig, dass ein Radweg dort wirklich längst überfälllig ist und ihr habt ja auch gesehen, wie wenig Platz dort im Teil tlw. zwischen Strasse und Wald/Berg ist.
> 
> Ich gehe daher fest davon aus, dass der Trail dran glauben wird...



Muß man denn immer einsichtig und vernünftig sein???  Ich bin dagegen, dass der Trail geplättet wird!!!


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigentlich mit der anderen talseite am rossert aus ? hätte man nicht dort den radweg bauen können



Ne, da müsste man viel mehr abtragen, weil die B455 auf der Seite direkt am Hang langführt...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (22. August 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Muß man denn immer einsichtig und vernünftig sein???



Wenn es wie in diesem speziellen Fall wirklich potenziell um Menschenleben geht - dann ja


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. September 2007)

Fiel mir gestern auf der Rückfahrt über Fischbach auf: *R.I.P. lieber Trail!*  Die Felsen sind zwar noch da und der größte Teil des Weges scheint zu bleiben, da der Radweg wohl ab Fischbach  zwischen der B455 und dem Bach geführt wird, allerdings ist momentan ein richtig tiefes Loch kurz nach dem Ende des Felsstückes. Als ich da dran vorbei getragen habe, wurde mir schon etwas mulmig. Schätze das Loch mal auf >4m Tiefe. Daher ist der Trail aktuell nicht mehr befahrbar (würde im Nachhinein das Vorbeitragen auf dem engen, abschüssigen Rand niemanden empfehlen) und wird es wohl so wie bisher nie wieder werden. Mal sehen, was sich entwickelt, was mit dem vebliebenen Wegstück ab Eppstein wird und wie lange die bauen. Leider kann man dem Radweg an der Stelle seine Wichtigkeit nicht absprechen.

Machs gut, war schön mit dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. September 2007)




----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Fiel mir gestern auf der Rückfahrt über Fischbach auf: *R.I.P. lieber Trail!*



Der Trail starb für einen guten Zweck


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


>





Arachne schrieb:


>



   

wo soll ich nun deiner gedenken


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> wo soll ich nun deiner gedenken


Das Gerd-Gedenkstück ist ja noch da.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das Gerd-Gedenkstück ist ja noch da.



Wir können ja mal zusammenlegen und dort einen Gedenkstein für Gerd aufstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. September 2007)

ja und vorher muß erst mal ne brücke über ein 4 m tiefes loch gespannt werden oder wie  

ist die gedenkstätte derzeit nur aus eppsteiner richtung anzufahren und endet es dort quasi in einer sackgasse ?


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

wahltho schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal zusammenlegen und dort einen Gedenkstein für Gerd aufstellen



Ich bin gegen einen Stein! (Nur für den zugegebenermaßen natürlich sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass ich dort nochmal alles plattwalze.)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ja und vorher muß erst mal ne brücke über ein 4 m tiefes loch gespannt werden oder wie



Vielleicht 'ne Rampe links und rechts und gleich 'nen grossen Abfall-Container im Loch für die, die den Sprung nicht schaffen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> ist die gedenkstätte derzeit nur aus eppsteiner richtung anzufahren und endet es dort quasi in einer sackgasse ?


So ist es leider. Das Gerdoleum ist nur ab Fischbach zu erreichen.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So ist es leider. Das* Gerdoleum *ist nur ab Fischbach zu erreichen.


----------



## Arachne (4. September 2007)

ob man da wohl einen gerdwerten Verlust gegenüber der Stadt/dem Kreis geltend machen kann?


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So ist es leider. Das Gerdoleum ist nur ab Fischbach zu erreichen.



wie jetzt  

man kommt von fischbach aus dorthin   ist doch prima, denn das ist ja grade der schönste teil des trails


----------



## wissefux (4. September 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> ob man da wohl einen gerdwerten Verlust gegenüber der Stadt/dem Kreis geltend machen kann?



im notfall werden die einer verlegung des gerdoleums zum wahltholeum sicher zustimmen und wir brauchen nur noch eine stelle am staufen anzufahren


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. September 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> im notfall werden die einer verlegung des gerdoleums zum wahltholeum sicher zustimmen und wir brauchen nur noch eine stelle am staufen anzufahren



Bury my heart at wounded knee


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2007)

heute zusammen mit wahltho von eppstein nach fischbach gefahren.
an der aktuellen baustelle ist ein riesiges loch ausgehoben worden. vermutlich ein sickerschacht für das grundwasser.
zum glück ist zuvor der trail mit einem bauzaun abgesperrt ...
die querung des loches ist abenteuerlich und *nicht* zu empfehlen. wer hier abschmiert hat keine chance. schlimmstenfalls landet man bewußtlos im nicht allzutiefen wasser und ersäuft !

kater hat es ja auch schon beschrieben ...

ich hab den trail erst mal für mich gestrichen, auch wenn der schöne part kurz vor fischbach noch unberührt ist. am loch führt leider kein vernünftiger weg vorbei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

wie weit sind die denn mittlerweile? War hier einer die letzten Wochen mal da?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. November 2007)

Das erste Stück ab Fischbach ist fertig. Vom Rest seh ich aber noch nicht viel. Wird wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr.


----------



## Arachne (27. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das erste Stück ab Fischbach ist fertig. Vom Rest seh ich aber noch nicht viel. Wird wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr.



Also wie bisher: der Trail ist unterbrochen und der Radweg endet im Nirwana!?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. November 2007)

So siehts aus. Der Radweg geht momentan von Fischbach bis zu deiner Gedenkstelle an der 455. Der Trail obendrüber existiert aber übrigens noch!


----------



## wissefux (27. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das erste Stück ab Fischbach ist fertig. Vom Rest seh ich aber noch nicht viel. Wird wohl dieses Jahr nix mehr.



war glaub ich auch nie die rede von, dass er dieses jahr komplett fertig wird ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. November 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> war glaub ich auch nie die rede von, dass er dieses jahr komplett fertig wird ...


Meinte das mal in einem unserer lokalen Käsebläteer so gelesen zu haben. Wäre aber auch zu schön gewesen...


----------



## wissefux (28. November 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Meinte das mal in einem unserer lokalen Käsebläteer so gelesen zu haben. Wäre aber auch zu schön gewesen...



leider gibts den zeitungsartikel (-> mein link am anfang des freds ...) anscheinend nicht mehr ...

viel wichtiger : können wir den trail anschließend wieder fahren


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2008)

so leute, zeit dass dieser fred mal reaktiviert wird  

aktuelle lage : der radweg ist von fischbach aus kommend bis zu einer neu gebauten brücke fertig. das große tiefe loch ist weg. man kann an der neuen brücke links vorbei in den alten trail abbiegen und somit quasi flach von fischbach nach eppstein und umgekehrt  

der schönste teil des trails läßt sich auch noch von fischbach aus befahren, endet jedoch relativ plötzlich einige meter senkrecht über dem radweg.

mit einer kurzen tragepassage ist der radweg aber recht mühelos zu erreichen  
diese tragepassage wäre auch fahrbar, wenn man ein wenig totholz beseitigt und (jetzt wohl das problem an der sache) *einen ast eines lebenden baumes *absägen würde. bis auf ein paar meter radweg wäre somit der alte trail fast wieder vollständig zu befahren und hätte sogar eine nette technische bergauf/-ab passage hinzugewonnen.

meine frage daher an die fachleute : wäre es ein problem, diese kurze umgehung legal fahrbar zu machen ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> meine frage daher an die fachleute : wäre es ein problem, diese kurze umgehung legal fahrbar zu machen ?


So ungesehen schwer zu sagen. Wenn der Ast aber wirklich im Weg ist, wäre das natürlich schon ein Problem. Was ich für problematischer halte ist, daß der Trail ja jetzt sehr nah und direkt überhalb des Rad- und Fußwegs läuft und daher steinschlaggefährdet sein könnte. Schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal näher an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (19. Februar 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> So ungesehen schwer zu sagen. Wenn der Ast aber wirklich im Weg ist, wäre das natürlich schon ein Problem. Was ich für problematischer halte ist, daß der Trail ja jetzt sehr nah und direkt überhalb des Rad- und Fußwegs läuft und daher *steinschlaggefährdet *sein könnte. Schau ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal näher an.



[Klug********rmodus] Du meinst sicher steinschlaggefähre*nd* [/Klug********rmodus]

... also evtl. die Nutzung des Trails in Bezug auf den Radweg


----------



## wissefux (19. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> [Klug********rmodus] Du meinst sicher steinschlaggefähre*nd* [/Klug********rmodus]
> 
> ... also evtl. die Nutzung des Trails in Bezug auf den Radweg



so wird er das sicher gemeint haben ...

denke aber, dass der weg ziemlich gut fest ist, so dass kein steinschlag droht.
wenn dann droht eher ganzer biker samt bike von oben


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> so wird er das sicher gemeint haben ...
> 
> denke aber, dass der weg ziemlich gut fest ist, so dass kein steinschlag droht.
> wenn dann droht eher ganzer biker samt bike von oben



also dürfen den Trail nur noch die gepolsterten Biker fahren!


----------



## Zilli (20. Februar 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ....
> wenn dann droht eher ganzer biker samt bike von oben


Ich kenn da einen, der hat Erfahrung in der Hinsicht, frag den mal ... der konnte sich nicht wie ne Spinne langsam abseilen, sondern ist da eher ziehmlich zackig + unfreiwillig runter ... da ist auch noch irgend so ein Gedenkstein nach ihm benannt


----------



## Arachne (20. Februar 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Ich kenn da einen, der hat Erfahrung in der Hinsicht, frag den mal ... der konnte sich nicht wie ne Spinne langsam abseilen, sondern ist da eher ziehmlich zackig + unfreiwillig runter ... da ist auch noch irgend so ein Gedenkstein nach ihm benannt



   

Mir ist die Suchaktion danach irgendwie mehr in Erinnerung geblieben...


----------



## Zilli (20. Februar 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Mir ist die Suchaktion danach irgendwie mehr in Erinnerung geblieben...


... mir eher das blau blinkende  Licht in meinem Rückspiegel, nachdem ich über die weisse Linie fahrend links am Wald parken wollte 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (20. Februar 2008)

die gedenkstätte ist aber leider weg  

bei unachtsamkeit könnte allerdings schnell eine neue entstehen. man bräuchte dafür nur die zertrümmerten einzelteile unten aufm radweg zu einem haufen zusammenkratzen und fertig ist ein neuer schrein


----------



## taunuskriecher (29. Februar 2008)

wahltho schrieb:


> Yepp - aber die B455 zwischen Fischbach und Eppstein ist dermassen stark befahren und so kurvig, dass ein Radweg dort wirklich längst überfälllig ist und ihr habt ja auch gesehen, wie wenig Platz dort im Teil tlw. zwischen Strasse und Wald/Berg ist.
> 
> Ich gehe daher fest davon aus, dass der Trail dran glauben wird...



Schei§§e, ein weiterer Radweg!? Wer braucht den? Wofür?



wahltho schrieb:


> Wenn es wie in diesem speziellen Fall wirklich potenziell um Menschenleben geht - dann ja



Hat es dort jemals einen Unfall mit Radfahrer gegeben? Nur beim Henninger Rennen und da waren keine Autos beteiligt und da werden die auch in Zukunft nicht den Radweg benutzen! Sonst ist mir nichts bekannt und beim googeln habe ich auch nichts gefunden. 

Ja, die Straße ist eng und wenn da ein Radler unterwegs ist, muss ein Auto bremsen. So what? Immerhin waren bisher alle so vorsichtig, dass nichts passiert ist. Wieder ein Radweg der für Autos gebaut wird. Toll!!!


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2008)

taunuskriecher schrieb:


> Schei§§e, ein weiterer Radweg!? Wer braucht den? Wofür?
> 
> Hat es dort jemals einen Unfall mit Radfahrer gegeben? Nur beim Henninger Rennen und da waren keine Autos beteiligt und da werden die auch in Zukunft nicht den Radweg benutzen! Sonst ist mir nichts bekannt und beim googeln habe ich auch nichts gefunden.
> 
> Ja, die Straße ist eng und wenn da ein Radler unterwegs ist, muss ein Auto bremsen. So what? Immerhin waren bisher alle so vorsichtig, dass nichts passiert ist. Wieder ein Radweg der für Autos gebaut wird. Toll!!!



alles klar bei dir


----------



## taunuskriecher (2. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> alles klar bei dir



Ich habe ein Problem, wenn eine 7-stellige Summe verbaut wird für einen Weg, den keiner braucht. Den Eindruck habe ich an der Stelle: Nie ist etwas passiert, aus Sicherheitsgründen also kein Weg nötig. Den Autofahrern sind aber die Radfahrer ein Dorn im Auge, wenn sie deretwegen bremsen und auf eine Gelegenheit zum überholen warten müssen. Für die Radfahrer entsteht dann ein Weg, auf dem sie einem höheren Unfallrisiko ausgesetzt sind als zuvor auf der Straße, weil dieser in beide Richtungen und auch noch gleichzeitig von Fußgängern benutzt werden wird. Ergebnis: Geld ausgegeben und mehr Unfälle als vorher - aber Hauptsache freie Fahrt für die Autos!

Alles klar?


----------



## caroka (2. März 2008)

@Fux 
Ich kann Taunuskriecher schon auch verstehen. Mir ist so mancher Radweg auch ein Dorn im Auge. Denk nur an den in der Fischbacher. Oder der an der L3016? zwischen Liederbach und Unterliederbach. Wenn Du von Unterliederbach kommst, hört er einfach so im Nirwana auf. Keine Ampel die einen Sicher auf die andere Straßenseite "begleitet". 
Diese ganze Sache wird sehr dilettantisch angegangen. 
Der Radfahrers als *gleichberechtigter Verkehrsteilnehmer* bleibt dabei auf der Strecke.  
Die Straße zwischen Eppstein und Fischbach, stufe ich als gefährlich ein.
Wenn ich diese Strecke fahre, bin ich konzentrierter als auf einem anspruchsvollen Trail. Von daher bin ich froh dort einen Radweg zu haben. Doch er ist ein fauler Kompromiss. Wo fängt er an? Wir als ortskundige wissen es, glaube ich zumindest, aber was ist mit den von Schneidhain Kommenden? Radwege sollten angelegt werden, um für Sicherheit zu sorgen. 
Fährst Du den auf der Fischbacher nach Kelkheim runter? Ich empfinde Ihn als Zumutung.
Mancher Autofahrer sieht in einem bestehenden Radweg auch einen Freibrief, Radfahrer von der Straße abdrängen zu dürfen. Im Fall Fischbacher heißt das, ich habe die Wahl zwischen Cholera und Pest! 
Ich werde unserem Bürgermeister mal einen Link zu diesem Thema schicken. Wäre schön wenn er sich auch mal dazu äußert.

So wie viele Radwege momentan gebaut werden, wird nur ein Signal gesetzt: Weg mit Euch von der Straße. In meinen Augen kein gutes Signal, dass da gesetzt wird. Zumal immer mehr auf ihr Rad als Verkehrsmittel NR. 1 angewiesen sind.

Ich hatte schon öfter solch Erlebnisse mit Autofahrern, wie der Angefahrene in Eppstein.Wenn weiter eine solche Verkehrspolitik betrieben wird, werden sich solche Ereignisse häufen.


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2008)

radwege innerhalb der städte sind immer mit vorsicht zu genießen. meist sind sie einfach zu schmal, so wie in der fischbacher straße. bergab würde ich den niemals nehmen, da ich da so schnell wie die autos bin und das bei dem schmalen ding einfach zu gefährlich wäre.
den radweg von liederbach nach unterliederbach nutze ich fast täglich und auch den finde ich sehr gelungen. in andere richtung fahr ich kaum, da ich tagsüber die feldwege nutze. hauptsache so wenig autos wie möglich ...
auch das neue teilstück zwischen münster und liederbach find ich klasse. selbst wenn am ende ein paar meter fehlen. *egal, jeder meter eines solchen radwegs bringt dir als radfahrer ein plus an sicherheit*  

im falle eppstein-fischbach seh ich aber gar kein problem. ist mir echt rätselhaft, wieso es auf dem breiten weg in zukunft mehr unfälle unter radfahrern/fußgeängern geben sollte ...

fakt ist und bleibt, dass diese kurvenreiche strecke gefährlich ist, da viele autofahrer dort zu schnell unterwegs sind. 2 kreuze kurz vor eppstein belegen dies leider eindeutig und sind einfach 2 zu viel. es grenzt eigentlich an ein wunder, dass dort in der vergangenheit nicht noch viel mehr passiert ist.
ich selber bin die strecke bisher sehr selten mit dem rad gefahren und war jedes mal heilfroh, wenn ich da durch war.

ich sehe den radweg keineswegs als freibrief zum rasen für die autofahrer an, sondern ganz im gegenteil als eine sichere und einfache querung von eppstein nach fischbach.


----------



## wissefux (2. März 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Der Radfahrer als *gleichberechtigter Verkehrsteilnehmer* bleibt dabei auf der Strecke.



gleichberechtigung ist ja theoretisch schön und gut. aber :

1. hält sich nicht jeder daran.
2. bist du als radfahrer gegenüber motorisierten verkehrsteilnehmern immer in der schwächeren position.

mir persönlich geht sicherheit ganz klar vor gleichberechtigung. überspitzt könnte man jetzt auch sagen : jedem verkehrsteilnehmer seine eigenen wege. das wäre wirkliche gleichberechtigung


----------



## taunuskriecher (2. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> ... *egal, jeder meter eines solchen radwegs bringt dir als radfahrer ein plus an sicherheit*


Das stelle ich in Frage. Diskutieren wir es doch mal anhand des Weges zwischen Unterliederbach und Liederbach. Gerade Strecke, ein Radfahrer ist aus mehreren 100 m zu sehen. Ein Autofahrer, der sich an geltendes Recht hält, stellt keinerlei Gefährdung für den Radfahrer dar. Wozu braucht es hier einen Radweg? Aus Sicherheitsgründen überhaupt nicht, nur zum Schutz vor Autofahrern, die sich nicht an die Regeln halten. Dafür ist der Radweg dann auch für die Gegenrichtung benutzungspflichtig (was im übrigen eigentlich gar nicht vorgesehen ist, interessiert aber von den Verkehrsplanern niemanden) und auch für Fußgänger frei (ein gemischter Fuß- und Radweg darf eigentlich noch nicht mal für die Gegenrichtung für Radfahrer freigegeben werden, aber das interessiert auch keinen Verkehrsplaner). Dann hat die Strecke noch ein leichtes Gefälle, 40 km/h sind also eine ziemlich bequem erreichbare Fahrtgeschwindigkeit und das dann auf einem Weg, den man sich mit Fußgängern und Radfahrern aus der Gegenrichtung teilt und der noch dazu durch landwirtschaftliche Fahrzeuge an mehreren Stellen fast immer verschmutzt ist. Tut mir leid - die Benutzung dieses Weges ist gefährlicher als die Benutzung der Fahrbahn.

Dass es den Weg gibt, stört mich dabei gar nicht mal. Je nach Stimmung und Laune, benutze ich den sogar manchmal. Was mich daran eigentlich stört, ist das blaue Schild, dass die Benutzungspflicht vorschreibt und mir die Benutzung der Fahrbahn untersagt. Als Radfahrer könnte ich dort ziemlich gedankenlos mit 40 km/h vor mich hinrollen. Auf dem parallel verlaufenden "Radweg" muss ich auf Fußgänger, Hunde, Skater und Radfahrer aus Gegenrichtung achten und für die bremsen. Und weshalb??? Weil irgendein Sesselpupser beschlossen hat, dass auf dieser Strecke kein Autofahrer für mich bremsen sollte???

Damit ist eigentlich auch erklärt, was ich gegen den Weg Eppstein-Fischbach habe und wo das erhöhte Risiko der Strecke besteht, auch wenn ich den Weg noch gar nicht kenne und nur von allen anderen Rad-Fußwegen der Region auf diesen schließe:



wissefux schrieb:


> im falle eppstein-fischbach seh ich aber gar kein problem. ist mir echt rätselhaft, wieso es auf dem breiten weg in zukunft mehr unfälle unter radfahrern/fußgeängern geben sollte ...
> 
> fakt ist und bleibt, dass diese kurvenreiche strecke gefährlich ist, da viele autofahrer dort zu schnell unterwegs sind. 2 kreuze kurz vor eppstein belegen dies leider eindeutig und sind einfach 2 zu viel. es grenzt eigentlich an ein wunder, dass dort in der vergangenheit nicht noch viel mehr passiert ist.
> ich selber bin die strecke bisher sehr selten mit dem rad gefahren und war jedes mal heilfroh, wenn ich da durch war.
> ...



Du machst es ja selbt deutlich: das Problem ist, dass die Autofahrer unangepasst, die geltenden Regeln missachtend fahren. Da will ich mir noch nicht einmal Gedanken machen, ob der Radverkehr nicht durch die Entschleunigung des Verkehrs sogar zur Sicherheit dieser Straße beiträgt. Fakt ist, dass durch ein entsprechendes Tempolimit und dessen Überwachung billiger (vermutlich sogar zum Wohle der öffentlichen Kassen) und nachhaltiger die Sicherheit auf dieser Straße erhöht wird als durch den Bau eines Radwegs.



wissefux schrieb:


> gleichberechtigung ist ja theoretisch schön und gut. aber :
> 
> 1. hält sich nicht jeder daran.
> 2. bist du als radfahrer gegenüber motorisierten verkehrsteilnehmern immer in der schwächeren position.
> ...



Dies Position kann ich nachvollziehen. Nur halte ich nichts davon, dass wir Radfahrer uns automatisch in Deine Passivitätsposition zurückziehen sollen. Wenn die ganzen Mittel, die in den Radwegebau und Unterhalt investiert werden in Medienkampagnen zur Förderung der Gleichberechtigung der Radfahrer fließen würden, wäre uns allen erheblich mehr gedient.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. März 2008)

taunuskriecher schrieb:


> Damit ist eigentlich auch erklärt, was ich gegen den Weg Eppstein-Fischbach habe und wo das erhöhte Risiko der Strecke besteht, auch wenn ich den Weg noch gar nicht kenne und nur von allen anderen Rad-Fußwegen der Region auf diesen schließe.


Wenn du den Weg nicht kennst, sondern nur deine allgemeine Argumentation gegen Radwege vorbringen willst, dann lass es lieber oder mach dir die Mühe mal nach Fischbach zu fahren. Die Stelle ist definitiv gefährlich, was man weiß, wenn man in der Gegend öfter (mit PKW und Bike) unterwegs ist. Hab selbst schon geügend kritische Erlebnisse da gehabt.
Ich kann deine Argumentation zwar nachvollziehen, aber eins scheinst du dabei zu vergessen: Wenn sich die Autofahrer an die Regeln halten wäre alles wunderbar. Wenn es aber einer mal nicht tut, hast du zwar Recht gehabt, kannst dir das aber möglicherweise auf deinen Grabstein meißeln lassen. Für uns Mountainbiker, die ja auch den Trail oberhalb fahren konnten, hat sich nicht viel geändert. Für alle anderen Radfahrer ist der Weg allerdings schon ein Gewinn.


----------



## taunuskriecher (3. März 2008)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Wenn du den Weg nicht kennst, sondern nur deine allgemeine Argumentation gegen Radwege vorbringen willst, dann lass es lieber oder mach dir die Mühe mal nach Fischbach zu fahren. Die Stelle ist definitiv gefährlich, was man weiß, wenn man in der Gegend öfter (mit PKW und Bike) unterwegs ist. .


Die Strecke kenne ich, nur den neuen Weg nicht. Die Strecke ist m.E. nicht gefährlicher als andere Strecken. 

Gab es da jetzt in den letzten 10 Jahren Unfälle mit Radfahrern oder nicht?

Wir sind Jahrzehnte ohne Radweg ausgekommen und so hätte es auch bleiben können. Bis mir jemand veranschaulicht, dass die Strecke tatsächlich ein Unfallschwerpunkt ist, werde ich bei meiner (natürlich auch subjektiven) Meinung bleiben, dass hier jemand seine subjektiven Eindrücke zur Gefährlichkeit, die durch nichts statistisch belegbar sind, genutzt hat, um die Ausgaben von wahrschenilich mehr als einer Mio für einen Radweg zu rechtfertigen, der aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht nötig ist.

Und wenn die Strecke tatsächlich so gefährlich ist, dass es einen Radweg unbedingt braucht, dann frage ich mich, weshalb man Jahrzehnte damit gewartet hat. Spätestens seit der Reform der StVO 1997, also seit 10 Jahren, wäre die verantwortliche Behörde zu sofortigem Handeln verpflichtet gewesen. So gefährlich war es also scheinbar doch nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caroka (3. März 2008)

wissefux schrieb:


> gleichberechtigung ist ja theoretisch schön und gut. aber :
> 
> 1. hält sich nicht jeder daran.
> 2. bist du als radfahrer gegenüber motorisierten verkehrsteilnehmern immer in der schwächeren position.
> ...



Ich weiß darum.  Ich habe mich schon ganz oft im Verkehr in die Passivität drängen lassen, da ich sonst diese Worte hier nicht mehr schreiben könnte.
Doch sollte man deshalb nicht grundsätzlich eine immer passivere Haltung annehmen, sondern gerade deshalb selbstbewußt diskutieren und argumentieren.


----------

